# Koxx hydroxx 20", Eure Erfahrungswerte???



## doriman (29. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem das Hydroxx 20Zoll nun seit geraumer Zeit erhältlich ist möchte ich die entsprechenden Besitzer mal um einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht konkret zu diesem  Modell bitten.
Gewicht ?
Handling ?short
Bremsscheibenposition hinten nach wiederholtem Kettenspannen,Probleme?(Hope mono trial)
Rahmen- u. Gabelstabilität(soll ja 400g leichter sein)

Bin mir halt im Moment noch nicht ganz sicher weil bezüglich Standfestigkeit schon das ein oder andere über andere Koxx modelle hier berichtet wurde.
Ist eine komplette TryAll Ausstattung sinnvoll, oder bessere Alternativen.
Ist ja alles nicht gerade billig.

Bitte meldet Euch, Danke


----------



## felixroxx (6. Dezember 2007)

hab mir das Hydroxx vor kurzem geholt, also Side hops etc geht echt gut, insbesondere balance punkt auf dem Hinterrad, aber das Rad scheint sehr steif zu sein, das vorderrad geht ziehmlich lahmarschig hoch...vielleicht ist das XTP2 doch das coolere rad, aber wie ich gehört hab auch durch das spezialisierte material anfälliger für rahmenrisse...schwer zu sagen ob monty oder koxx...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. Dezember 2007)

Das Hydroxx ist das Top Bike für nen City Trialer...geht alles supii...sidehop Bunnyhop etc... und wer meint das geht schwer hoch, sollte mal richtig am lenker ziehen ...ihr Mädchen... kein bumms oder was? 

kann das nur empfehlen... disc funktioniert 100% obwohl es am Anfang nicht ganz einfach ist die perfekte position zu finde...
ansonsten sehr gutmütig... zum beispiel beim bunnyhop.... das XTP 2 steht viel leichter auf dem HR und geht viel leichter vorne hoch...das so leichte vorne hoch gehen hat nicht immer nur vorteile. FReunde von mir kommen nicht ganz so gut mit dem XTP2 klar da ihnen bei weiten Gapps der wiederstand fehlt...den das Hydroxx allerdings hat... gleiche beim Bunnyhop----

also hab das Bike seit 8 Monaten---- und ist eines der Besten Bikes die ich jemals gefahren bin...
NAchteil sowohl vom XTP2 wie auch vom Hydroxx....auf Unterrohr sollte man möglichst niemals knallen...denn das verzeiht ein Bike im High-End Bereich nur schwer...

MfG
Marco


----------



## Schevron (7. Dezember 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> kann das nur empfehlen... disc funktioniert 100% obwohl es am Anfang nicht ganz einfach ist die perfekte position zu finde...


 
was meinst du damit?
kolben am rahmen? ...???


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. Dezember 2007)

ne meine damit das die Hope recht sensibel ist was position der SCheibe betrifft... du kannst das hinterrad einbauen und die bremse zieht gut... völlig ausreichend..die scheibe sitzt in dem Fall zum Beispiel genau in der mitte....und du bist zu frieden und alles ist gut...
dann verstellst du dein hinterrad...die scheibe sitzt nun nicht in der mitte...der eine Kolben kommt weiter raus als der andere...auf den erten Blick denkt man...nicht optimal eingestellt...aber es kann durch aus sein das der druckpunkt in dieser Position, viel härter und die Bremsleistung um ca 30-40% stärker ist ...das problem ist diese Einstellung ist sehr schwer zu finden...gibt auch kein Rezept oder anleitung...mal ist es in der mitte mal rechts mal links... aber wenn man den punkt mal hatte...will man ihn natürlich immer wieder haben  und gibt sich mit 70 % nicht zufrieden....obwohl das auch immer noch viel mehr bremskraft ist als jede andere SCheibenbremse.... 

bissel schwer zu erklären... hoffe du konntest mir nen bischen folgen... 
fahre jetzt bald 3 Jahre full disc... und immer immer auf der suche nach der perfekten einstellung...bei der suche sind die Kettenspanner mit der Rasterung extrem hilfreich...denn hat man mal die richtige einstellung gefunden...einfach die Rasten makieren... und alles ist gut... bis sich die kette dehnt 

Marco


----------



## Schevron (7. Dezember 2007)

jup. das mit der markierung der rasterung hab ich auch gemacht. ist echt prima und verkürzt das wiedereinstellung nach reifenwechsel und flicken enorm.

wie verschiebst du denn die scheibe nach links/rechts? über unterlegscheiben beim Kolben?

gibt es sonst noch solche nette kleine tips um die bremsleistung zu optimieren?


----------



## hydroxx (15. Dezember 2007)

servus,
heute is mein hydroxx gekommen, ich find es fährt sich einfach nur geil.

PS: ich fahr auch zwei hopes


----------



## felixroxx (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann das Koxx auch nur jedem empfehlen...ist nen richtig geiles bike, raum für verbesserung wirds wohl bei jedem bike geben...


----------



## ecols (16. Dezember 2007)

wieso fahren so viele forumsfrischlinge denn hydroxx? wie lang fahrt ihr schon? woher und wie alt seid ihr? gibts vids?


----------



## hydroxx (17. Dezember 2007)

ich bin 17,komm aus schotten(ein kleines kaff in hessen, muss mannicht kennen), fahr so seid ca. 4 jahren und hatte vorher ein xtp.


----------



## JP Trialer (2. Juli 2008)

Kurze frage....... wie siehts mit dem 26" aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wernersen (3. Juli 2008)

hydroxx schrieb:


> komm aus schotten(ein kleines kaff in hessen, muss mannicht kennen)



Doch, sollte man kennen, da die NDM-Läufe dort immer sehr gut vorbereitet sind. Leider regnet es immer ;-))


----------



## JP Trialer (3. Juli 2008)

aber echt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2008)

ich fahr jetz auch nen 20" xtp , bunnys gehen höher, sidehops und vorallem gaps! man steht super gut auf dem hinterrad, geht sehr leicht hoch und is super wendig!!  Tretbunnys sind auch der wahnsinn, das schaff ich mit dem bike höher als alles anderre


----------

